# Word of the Day: Pareidolia



## debodun (Nov 20, 2020)

Pareidolia - the tendency for incorrect perception of an object or pattern such as seeing shapes in clouds, seeing faces in inanimate objects or abstract patterns.

My uncle had pareidolia because he saw panda bears in a wallpaper pattern.


----------



## win231 (Nov 20, 2020)

So, this would be an example of pareidolia:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 20, 2020)

An old school teacher of mine suffered from pareidolia, with him always asking the class, "_did you hear that_" or "_what did you say_".


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2020)

Due to my pareidolia, I was terrified of the ghostly images I saw in the woodgrain of my sliding closet doors as a child.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 20, 2020)

As a child,,my mother & I would  practice pareidolia,,  that cloud looks like a lion.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 20, 2020)

I think a better word for pareidolia is a a healthy  imagination.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 20, 2020)

I believe pareidolia affects those who have a good imagination and excellent eyesight. It is a talent that some people possess.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2020)

When I was a kid we had very interesting bathroom tiles on the walls.  In my pareidolia I would look at each one and see an image of one sort or the other and I would give each one a name.  I called one "the strawberry man" because it looked like a man with a head shaped like a strawberry.


----------



## win231 (Nov 20, 2020)

RubyK said:


> I believe pareidolia affects those who have a good imagination and excellent eyesight. It is a talent that some people possess.


More often, it's just seeing what you want to see.


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2020)

https://www.comicskingdom.com/pardon-my-planet/2020-11-20


----------

